# Aperture-Created Website?



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Friends
I've been intending for years to make a few websites, (well, start with _one_) but I've never been able to get anything decent created.
I've tried Freeway, Rapidweaver, iWeb, and that ... fish one.

I still don't have a site.

While using Aperture 3 last week, I finally decided to explore the *Web Journal*, and *Web Page* buttons.
Well waddaya know! There's a wee website maker in Aperture!

It appears that Aperture can make a simple website, either for just photos, or as a photo blog.

It's very simple, not very customizable, but quite elegant-looking, and easy enough that even I could do it.

My question, before I put some (very little, from what I can see) effort into this;
Has anyone here made a website with Aperture's tools, and would you recommend it, or advise against it?
Are there any issues I need to know about?

Thanks, Smart people!


----------

